
4$ Xiaomi thermometer custom firmware LYWSD03MMC BLE TLSR8251 - guerby
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXKzFG61lNs
======
guerby
Repos :

[https://github.com/atc1441/ATC_MiThermometer](https://github.com/atc1441/ATC_MiThermometer)

[https://atc1441.github.io/TelinkFlasher.html](https://atc1441.github.io/TelinkFlasher.html)

------
mrlambchop
I have been looking for a low cost, programable thermometer now for several
years. A a handful of bucks? Wow. Just ordered a bucket of them from
AliExpress - fantastic stuff!

